# mineralization of potting mix...



## imransheik956 (Oct 6, 2018)

good day everyone, I've tried my hand at fish tanks but that was fancy gravel and guppies which was like 6 years

i have been researching dirted thanks and I'm in the process of mineralizing my potting mix.

so i sifted it out but instead of soaking it and drying it, i merely took a watering can and drenched it which i left for drying.

the potting mix has now dried considerably and is soft and airy. is it necessary to repeat the process?

any assistance will be appreciated

















Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## imransheik956 (Oct 6, 2018)

so I've got these dry ferts that i picked up from our local farmers supplies and I'd like to know if these are safe for my tank.

cheers,








Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Ferts look fine. Check the ingredients if there are no extra harmful chemicals.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

The fertilizers look ok, except the potassium sulfate label says it is KNO4, not potassium sulfate. You also need phosphorous, such as KH2PO4, mono potassium phosphate. For sure, you have a lifetime supply of the first two.

The reason for the repeated soaking and drying of soil is to give bacteria plenty of time to convert organic nitrogen to inorganic nitrogen. Organic nitrogen is usually ammonia based, and ammonia isn't good in an aquarium, except in very small amounts. Smell the damp soil and if it has a swamp-like smell it isn't ready to use. Once it is ready it has a much different, less intense, and more pleasant smell.


----------



## imransheik956 (Oct 6, 2018)

thanks a bunch for the reply...

as for the potting mix, the texture now resembles sand and is bone dry now.

there isn't any smell in it either but I guess a couple More times wouldn't hurt...

i also wanted to know if i should add dollomite or bone meal?

cheers,

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Dolomite is added to make sure there is calcium and magnesium in the substrate, because both are essential for plant growth. Bone meal is a source of nitrogen, but it may be in the form of ammonia, which is only good in small doses. I suggest not using the bone meal. Usually mineralized topsoil has potash added, for potassium. If you intend to use fertilizing of the water I like dosing the water with potassium nitrate to get both nitrogen and potassium, instead of trying to add it through the substrate.


----------

